# Lovely family



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2021)

Posted by
u/Redsajini







Lovely family


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2021)

Love the unique leopard spots


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks for this smile, @Paco Dennis


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for this smile, @Paco Dennis



yes, thanks, Paco.  I've actually seen this pic on one of the many cat-lovers groups I follow on FB.


----------

